# samba mounten über bash script



## ByeBye 46085 (16. Mai 2004)

hallo,

ich würde gene in meinem Heimnetz mit meinem Rechner (Mandrake 10.0) auf eine WP Rechner zugreifen. Mit der onsole funktioniert alles perfekt. Aber nun würde ich gerne diese Commands in einen Script packen damit ich das Mounten per Mausclick ausühren kann. Das eintragen in  /etc/fstab geht nicht da der andere PC nicht immer online bzw. - nicht immer läuft - ist.

Ich habe mal folgenden Script gebastelt (geht aber nicht)


```
#!/bin/bash
mount -t smbfs -o username=chief //192.168.0.x/F /mnt/xp
```

In der Konsole wird noch die eingabe eines Passwortes verlangt obwohl die Ressource nicht PW-geschützt ist. Wie muss ich meinen Script abändern?

g chief


----------



## RedWing (16. Mai 2004)

Wozu Skript du kannst es in fstab packen, dann wird es beim booten automatisch gemountet...

Eintrag:
//192.168.0.1/verz      /dein/verz/zum/mntpoint    smbfs   rw,exec,user,gid=users,username=user,password=samba 0 0

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (16. Mai 2004)

und was ist wenn mein Rechner vor dem XP rechner gestartet wird? Dann wird es nicht beim Booten gemountet und ich muss wieder über die Konsole.

Aber danke trotzdem

Probiers gleichwohl mal

g chief


----------



## RedWing (16. Mai 2004)

Wegen des Passworts für dein skript versuchs mal so:

mount -t smbfs -o username=chief -o password="" //192.168.0.x/F /mnt/xp


Gruß

RedWing


----------



## nove (22. Mai 2004)

Schreibs ruhig in die fstab rein. und dann gibst du falls der andere Rechner nachträglich gestartet wird. mount -a ein. Hierdurch werden alle einträge in der fstab abgearbeitet.

Zitat: man mount

-a     Mount all filesystems (of the given types) mentioned in fstab.


----------

